# Bad Breeder



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

May I ask if you got the puppy with the intention to breed it? Although I know nothing about this particular breeder, most reputable breeders only do limited registrations. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would also classify a bad breeder as one that does not do clearances....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bad breeders generally are those who are breeding whatever they have on hand, particularly those breeding those dogs without clearances, breeding dogs based on fads (white goldens), selling the puppies on various puppy listings (like hoobly and puppyfind, etc), and not following up as far as putting time in - particularly joining local golden retriever clubs, volunteering, learning everything they can about the breed, forming relationships with the other breeders who are active within the show ring and breeding to better the breed.....and putting money into the dogs they own (meaning training, competing, titling, and getting those clearances before thinking about making puppies) -

People who do not consider doing even a minute portion of that before jumping in and breeding dogs purely because have intact purebred dogs - those are bad breeders. People who do a money talks, poop walks thingy as far as selling puppies they produce - those are bad breeders. 

The fact somebody sold puppies on a limited registration doesn't put somebody on a bad breeder list.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Hm. Bad breeder, white Golden. Hm.

And upon further review, on K9data none of their dogs have any clearances, and they have many puppies for sale on PuppyFind.

Not someone I'd buy a dog from.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Do you breed Goldens? I was just wondering why it would be important for the dog to have a full registration in order to produce AKC puppies?


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

I would only add that the breeder really should have clarified with you about your intentions before closing the deal. I'm not sure that makes a bad breeder - but that detail would have bothered me. Did you tell the breeder you wanted to breed? There are a lot of considerations other than just having your dog meet up with another one and having puppies. My impression is most breeders are very protective and careful about keeping the lines pure, and respecting the health status of the breeding parents and therefore the litter.

Doug and Linda


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I agree with all the posters to the OP- I don't think limited registration makes someone a bad breeder. That said, I also don't think this breeder would qualify for 'good breeder' status! I would have red lighted this one on looking at puppyfind. 
A good breeder does sell puppies on limited- I myself always tell people in the initial contact that the only thing my puppies can't do is produce AKC registered offspring, or be shown in conformation. My contract forbids registration with another registry, as well. And if someone gets all 'I wanna show my dog' then I suggest they do a CD or JH and get clearances, and then let's talk about changing it to full. Going through the partnership it would require to get that 4ptVC scale title and getting clearances tells me, as breeder, that this is a serious person and someone who could conceiveably add to our breed with this dog. But just selling on full with no true investment in the dog or the breed by partnering with the animal and doing the health clearances? No thanks. There are enough poorly bred, thoughtlessly bred, animals on the market. 
They should have told you that you were getting limited- but I would imagine it did get mentioned somewhere. And if you intended to be breeding the animal in the end, it would have been prudent for you to mention that to the breeder. A limited registration is the usual for a non-competition puppy- a pet, in other words- and people who just have a pet don't have any business breeding the pet without a ton of support from a mentor, competition, and years of study. Not to offend but just having a dog doesn't give liscense to breed that dog..it'd be nearly impossible to do it well and why do something if you can't do it well?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Agreed limit registration does not = bad breeder
IMHO everything else I see about this breeder does.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Goldenhopeful said:


> Do you breed Goldens? I was just wondering why it would be important for the dog to have a full registration in order to produce AKC puppies?


If a dog is to produce puppies that you hope to register with the AKC, the dog must be sold on Full registration. If the dog was sold on limited registration, any puppies produced by that dog can not be registered with the AKC. It is a breeder's way of protection their lines. It is a bad breeder's way to extort more money from clients and create more fad breeders. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know that this is even a "Breeder". It kind of looks more like a puppy broker.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

CarolinaCasey said:


> If a dog is to produce puppies that you hope to register with the AKC, the dog must be sold on Full registration. If the dog was sold on limited registration, any puppies produced by that dog can not be registered with the AKC. It is a breeder's way of protection their lines. It is a bad breeder's way to extort more money from clients and create more fad breeders.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you.... I was just wondering why this was important to the OP... I wanted to know if he was planning on breeding the dog and why. Sounds like a sketchy situation all around.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

A good breeder would not give or even mention the option of full registration to a puppy buyer who has no intention of showing or participating in any kind of venue, nor has demonstrated their understanding of the responsibility of breeding and raising puppies with no questions asked. I don't like people who are dishonest, period. It was not wrong for them to deny full registration, but verbally mentioning it as an option was. People who give misleading or bogus information should not be trusted.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the OP has said his piece and is gone. I doubt he will read any of these informative comments.

But I wondered about him as a puppy buyer. He likely wouldn't be upset if he wasn't planning on breeding this puppy. And he clearly is inexperienced in the world of ethical breeding. The fact that he was surprised by the limited registration means there was a lack of communication all around: the breeder didn't mention that puppies are sold on a limited, and the buyer didn't mention that he and his wife wanted a puppy they could breed.

My guess is that this is a pretty typical description of what happens with puppy transactions between breeders and buyers who neither know nor care about responsible breeding and owning, or the COE or breed standard. And that is probably the vast majority of Golden Retriever puppy sales. I imagine these misunderstandings are pretty common in that realm. I'm guessing those situations are where most Goldens that wind up in rescues come from.

It makes me thankful for the responsible breeders and puppy buyers who frequent this site and others, and who care about the breed and doing the right thing.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> If a dog is to produce puppies that you hope to register with the AKC, the dog must be sold on Full registration. If the dog was sold on limited registration, any puppies produced by that dog can not be registered with the AKC. It is a breeder's way of protection their lines. It is a bad breeder's way to extort more money from clients and create more fad breeders.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That thing you said at the end; I was trying to find a way to say that.


----------

